# CNET's Five best matte-screen TVs for bright rooms



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharp LC-LE640U series
Toshiba L5200 series
Sharp LC-LE745U series
Samsung UNEH6000 series
Vizio E2VLE series

You can read David Katzmaier's full article here at CNET.


----------

